# Chemical guys-Glasgow



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im a newbie and have noticed that there is a Chemical guys dealer in Glasgow. Can anyone tell me if this is a shop I can go into??

If so does anyone have the address?

Thanks in advance!!:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes.. if you phone dave before hand you can pop along and have a look around.. him and jordan are a cracking laugh.

address.. 
unit 8-9 flemington industrial estate.
hamilton road
cambuslang
G727TN

lol its probably not a good thing i know that off by heart :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh.. missed something...

BE WARNED...

its like aladdins cave.. and you will drop a fortune on all the goodies lol.. 

or atleast i can't help myself..


----------



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Superb mate,you dont happen to have a phone number do you??

Cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

07515521590

had to get it off my phone.. so my addiction can't be that bad.. didn't know the number off by heart lol..

best to phone between about 9-5 monday to friday.


----------



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats brilliant mate, thanks again.

Is it purely chemical guys stuff they stock??


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

I found CH extremly helpfull, mind you I did end up getting more than I anticipated. Mind you I did need then. Find products easy to use.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

they have a few things in that isn't CG in the shop.. but its 99% chemical guys stuff..

my favourite brand of detailing gear..
there stuff is simple, effective, value for money and easy to use..


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll need to take a trip there too then Cambuslang isn't too far away plus you get to check out everything you didn't think of lol ..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have a sniff of the mangocello airfreshner... 

its the b*llocks!!! 

and stripper scent.. also very nice.


----------



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Superb, Thanks for all the info Craig!!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

was in there today- great service-top bloke - impossible to leave without buying supplies !!


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

They are top blokes! 

Absolutely terrible with answering emails quickly but tops blokes with products dispatching and phone calls etc!


----------

